# AM4-Umrüst-Kit



## TSR2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AM4-Umrüst-Kit*

Hi,
ich habe auf der Homepage von be quiet! den Umrüst-Kit für den Dark Rock Pro 3 bestellt.

Das Mainboard hab ich im HWLUXX-Forum gekauft und die Rechnung läuft nicht auf meinen Namen. Diese hab ich auf der Seite hochgeladen.

Blöde Frage:
Bekomme ich das Kit trotzdem?
Wie lange dauert das?
Bekomme ich irgendeine Rückmeldung?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Acandri (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4-Umrüst-Kit*

Dauerte bei mir 2 Tage.
Allerdings gab es keinerlei Rückmeldung.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4-Umrüst-Kit*

Haste denen eine abweichende Lieferadresse mitgeteilt?


----------



## TSR2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4-Umrüst-Kit*

Naja, ich habe MEINE Adresse angegeben, auf der Rechnung steht eine andere, da ich, wie gesagt das Board "gebraucht" gekauft habe. 
Ergo steht auf der Rechnung eine andere Adresse, als ich angegeben habe.


----------



## mempi (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4-Umrüst-Kit*

Einfach abwarten. Bei mir kam auch keine Rückmeldung, war aber innerhalb weniger Tage da.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4-Umrüst-Kit*

Normaler Weise wird nur der Erst Käufer unterstützt.
Daher solltest du mal bei BeQuiet anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## TSR2000 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4-Umrüst-Kit*

Danke für Eure Tipps.
Hat sich erledigt.
Das Kit kam gestern noch per Post
Hat also funktioniert.
Besten Dank nochmals!


----------

